# The Scandinavians



## Dezdemona (Jul 23, 2009)

I don't think I've shown you any photos of my gang yet, sooo…. Here are a few!

Lizette is trying to destroy a digital photo-frame, this is how she looks when she gets caught.









Isabella is trying to be big and scary, but according to me - she is just cute.









Lizette is conviced that she can fit into that tiny budgie-swing if she just tries hard enough. 









Isabella is guarding the door, to make sure no intruders can come and take her presious food.









Lizette is taking a bath









This is from the winter, Isabella is sitting in the window to controll the depth of the snow.









Lizette is busy with destroying my stuff. Good for her.









And here, Isabella is just adorable









Lizette can't help but screaming into Rosies face for her being so irritateing.









Isabella don't want a simple pot to bath in, she wants running water.









Lizette takes the best pieces and walks away from irritating budgerigars.









NOMNOMNOM


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Awwwww GREAT photos. All your birds are very pretty and such characters. So cute !


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

Very unique birds! those pictures capture their personalities perfectly.

One question i have though, and i dont mean to sound rude, May i ask whats going on with their beaks? They look red and sore


----------



## Dezdemona (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks a lot for your comments! 


Ezzie said:


> One question i have though, and i dont mean to sound rude, May i ask whats going on with their beaks? They look red and sore


Don't worry! They are just very fond of eating vegetables, berries, fruits and so on. 

Like this:


----------



## dimplez (Oct 21, 2009)

LOL you're birds are too cute & spunky!!! 

The tiels seem to run the show over the budgies there huh. Mine is usually the opposite  My budgies tend to be pretty crazy.


----------



## Dezdemona (Jul 23, 2009)

dimplez said:


> LOL you're birds are too cute & spunky!!!
> 
> The tiels seem to run the show over the budgies there huh. Mine is usually the opposite  My budgies tend to be pretty crazy.


Thanks! Actually, the budgies _always_ win their argues. Even if it might be hard to belive if you just look at these photos.


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

haha my bad  Lucky tiels get yummy food to munch on, If only mine were that willing to stuff their faces with healthy food hehe


----------



## cinnamon (Jul 16, 2009)

Very pretty bugs. Thank you for sharing


----------

